# Mitsi



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi All

Got Mitsi back as my Avatar, see left

Dave (Zeb) how do I get a bigger size you did it for me last time.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

No probs Broom.

This is as big as the forum will allow.










Dave


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Dave 

Many thanks, up and running.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Awwwww go on lemme have her she is so cute!


----------

